# Music/Musician/Composer Fans Similar to Sport/Athlete/Team Fans?



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

If there is a "sufficient number" of them, they can claim to represent the "establishment" and pass off anything they claim as "absolute truth". This recent incident in sports has made me ponder the question.

"Fifa delete TWO tweets after Cristiano Ronaldo fan uproar as they appear to label Messi goat (greatest of all time)"-


----------

